# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  En setiembre Minag definirá si extiende seguro agrario a productores que sean afectados por El Niño

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Hasta ahora no hay indicios de este fenómeno climatológico*    *Lima, ago. 20 (ANDINA).-* El Ministerio de Agricultura (Minag) definirá a mediados de setiembre si se extiende la aplicación del seguro agrario a los agricultores ubicados en las regiones que podrían ser afectadas por la eventual ocurrencia del Fenómeno El Niño, informó hoy el ministro Adolfo De Córdova.  
Los organismos internacionales han informado que en la primera quincena de setiembre se podrá determinar la presencia del Niño y creemos que ahí se podrá decidir si se amplia el seguro agrario, indicó. 
Sin embargo, mencionó que hasta ahora no hay indicios de que pueda presentarse el fenómeno de El Niño en las costas peruanas, por lo que el seguro agrario sigue aplicándose en las regiones de pobreza y extrema pobreza. 
Mencionó que si se confirma la llegada de este fenómeno climatológico entonces el Ministerio de Agricultura (Minag) tomará todas las providencias del caso para evitar que los agricultores sean perjudicados con daños en sus cultivos. 
Recordó que el seguro agrario es uno de los instrumentos que tiene el Minag para mantener el crecimiento del sector durante el presente año. 
Afortunadamente el Perú tuvo un crecimiento de 9.8 por ciento el año pasado y el Agricultura tuvo un aumento de 7.5 por ciento y en este primer semestre del 2009 todavía seguimos creciendo en 2.6 por ciento, detalló. 
De Córdova participó hoy en la ceremonia de inauguración de las XII Reunión de las Comisiones de Agricultura, Ganadería y Pesca, y de Medio Ambiente y Turismo del Parlamento Latinoamericano (Parlatino). 
Durante su exposición, enfatizó que el gobierno ha diseñado una política agraria que se basa pilares importantes como la inclusión social y la lucha contra la pobreza y la extrema pobreza a través del apoyo a la agricultura. 
El año 2008 hemos dado la Ley N° 1062 de Inocuidad de los Alimentos, que está adscrita al Minag y la venimos ejecutando a través del Servicio Nacional de Sanidad Agraria (Senasa) porque estamos preocupados en combatir las enfermedades, refirió. 
Indicó que el Perú ha registrado plagas importantes pero que ya están controladas como la fiebre porcina en un 88 por ciento y la gripe aviar que ha sido eliminada del territorio peruano. 
El esfuerzo que estamos haciendo en el sector es importante porque estamos combatiendo también otras plagas como la mosca de la fruta que ya ha sido eliminada en la zona sur del país, en las regiones de Tacna y Moquegua, acotó.  *Foto:ANDINA / Juan Carlos Guzmán Negrini.*Temas similares: Artículo: Minag transferirá S/. 40 millones para garantizar implementación de seguro agrario Artículo: Minag entregará pólizas de seguro agrario catastrófico a ocho gobiernos regionales En setiembre Minag definirá si extiende seguro agrario a productores que sean afectados por El Niño Gobierno estudia ampliar seguro agrario a zonas que resultarían afectadas por El Niño Gobierno estudia ampliar seguro agrario a zonas que resultarían afectadas por El Niño

----------

